# Dominant morphs.



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

Just wondering how you create a super dominant morph ? For example super pinstripe or super leopard? 

Breeding 2 together will not produce a super version. So how? Thanks.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Some folks will say there is no super pinstripe. That is true if super pinstripe is defined as both having 2 copies of the pinstripe gene and looking different from a pinstripe. There is a super pinstripe if it is simply defined as having 2 copies of the pinstripe gene (AKA homozygous pinstripe). I am using the second definition in the following discussion.

To make a super pinstripe, you mate two pinstripes together. Expected progeny:
1/4 super pinstripe (with 2 pinstripe genes)
2/4 pinstripe (with a pinstripe gene paired with a normal gene)
1/4 normal (with 2 normal genes)

A super pinstripe looks like a pinstripe. The difference between pinstripe and super pinstripe is in the progeny when mated to a normal snake. When a pinstripe is mated to a normal, half the babies are expected to be normal, and half the babies are expected to be pinstripe. When a super pinstripe is mated to a normal, all the babies are expected to be pinstripe (possible exceptions include parthenogenesis and eggs fertilized from retained sperm from an earlier mating).

Normal gene = the most common gene in a given location in the chromosomes in the animals in the wild. Normal appearance = the most common appearance in the animals in the wild.
Mutant = not normal. 

A mutant gene and the corresponding normal gene can make three possible gene pairs: two copies of the mutant gene, the mutant gene paired with the normal gene, and two copies of the normal gene.

A mutant gene is either dominant, codominant, or recessive to the corresponding normal gene. The difference is in the appearance of the creature with the mutant gene paired with the normal gene.

Mutant gene is dominant to the normal gene (and normal gene is recessive to the mutant gene):
2 mutant genes produce full mutant appearance
mutant gene and normal gene produce full mutant appearance
2 normal genes produce full normal appearance

Mutant gene is recessive to the normal gene (and normal gene is dominant to the mutant gene):
2 mutant genes produce full mutant appearance
mutant gene and normal gene produce full normal appearance
2 normal genes produce full normal appearance

Mutant gene is codominant to the normal gene (and normal gene is codominant to the mutant gene):
2 mutant genes produce full mutant appearance
mutant gene and normal gene produce a mutant appearance that can be distinguished from that produced by 2 mutant genes.
2 normal genes produce full normal appearance

Clear as mud?


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

So basically there is no visual change, the baby's become homozygous and then babies from them will produce 100% pinstripes. 

Thought so thanks for your time


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

R3PTIL1AN said:


> So basically there is no visual change, the baby's become homozygous and then babies from them will produce 100% pinstripes.
> 
> Thought so thanks for your time


Right. Once someone finds a super pinstripe, by breeding test, the following matings are possible:

Super pinstripe mated to normal produces
100% pinstripe

Super pinstripe mated to pinstripe produces
50% super pinstripe
50% pinstripe
As super pinstripe and pinstripe look alike, these would be classed as 50% probability super pinstripe. Requires breeding test to distinguish.

Super pinstripe mated to super pinstripe produces
100% super pinstripe


----------



## Kiltings (Aug 4, 2015)

It's possible? noooooooooooooooooo:lol2: tigercats mofos!


----------

